# Borzoi pics



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll post my Borzoi pics in this thread, since there seems to be a group that's interested in them.

This is one of my favorites of Indy and Dino in the back yard. I'm sure Borzoi owners are familiar with this routine...










Dino meeting a curious Silken Windhound puppy:


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, that first pic looks like a painting!


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

What beautiful dogs you have! Love the 2nd shot


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I love that 2nd pic as well.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

WoW! What is the average weight of one of those beauties? I would LoVe to sit and watch those Borzois play...I could almost imagine...


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

digits mama said:


> WoW! What is the average weight of one of those beauties? I would LoVe to sit and watch those Borzois play...I could almost imagine...


It is wild, even scary. They'll run around at full speed, collide with each other, run straight at you, it's just amazing to see. Both of them weigh just at 70lbs. Indy's taller and leaner, Dino's built with a bit more muscle.

I read about little Digit missing - best of luck finding him!

Dave


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

MY STARS! What a talent you have!! Boy- I wish I could take pictures that well! 
Boy do I recognize the first picture.. My gang does this all the time. Its like they are practicing 'just in case I ever need it, the famous " Take it down"move.. 
I was uh waiting for the ears to come up on Dino at the puppy one.. So much expression you were able to capture in the photo. 
Not to beg- but do you have anymore???? ( please....)


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

What camera and lens were you using to take these pictures?


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Haidden said:


> What camera and lens were you using to take these pictures?


I use a Canon 1DMkIIn camera, and a variety of lenses. Not sure which for those particular photos, but most of my performance shots are with the 100-400 zoom. I also use a 200mm f2.8 lens a lot.

More of Indy...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

JUST beautiful!!!!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

What a GORGEOUS pup!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

uh.. I am back looking for more pictures.. lol... ( hint hint...)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

The expressions on that breed are almost human like, great pics.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great pics...thanks to borzoimom and lovezois (another member) I have fallen totally in love with the breed.


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> uh.. I am back looking for more pictures.. lol... ( hint hint...)


Ack, sorry!

Pics of Dino this time. He's got a wonderful coat which would look even better if he would take a bath once in a while 










Dino recently had a pretty nasty issue when a foxtail got into his lung and poked a hole thru it. He had to be sliced open to find it. At the moment he looks a bit like he's trying to be a greyhound on one side, and we're still keeping him inside as much as possible in recovery mode.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

*Drools over pics* I can't wait to have a Borzoi. *sigh*

Poor Dino. But even with a large patch of his coat missing he's still beautiful. What is a foxtail? Is it like a cattail plant?


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

RenaRose said:


> Poor Dino. But even with a large patch of his coat missing he's still beautiful. What is a foxtail? Is it like a cattail plant?


Oh boy, are you lucky if you don't know about them. Foxtails seem to be mostly in the western US, and they have these barbed seeds that come off as animals walk by. They are like an arrow - they go in but they won't back out. Typically dogs will get them in their nose or ears, but they can poke directly into the skin (we've had them in between toes for example) and work their way into the animal that way. 

Here's a pic:









Dave


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow! Those Borzoi pics are BEAUTIFUL and Well Taken! Borzois are beautiful Dogs! Fluffy too!
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Wow! Poor Dino!!! 
I am really enjoying these pictures! Looking for them daily!


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Another Indy pic...


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Now THAT is _beautiful_! Well taken, Beautiful flowers, and Better yet, a Beautiful Dog.
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Hi Dave

I have just caught up with this thread and so glad I did. Your pictures really show our beautiful breed at its best. Thanks so much for sharing these wonderful pictures your two are just gorgeous. Wish my pictures were half as good as yours. Keep em' coming as I am like Borzoimom there can never be too many pics of Borzois for me.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats just breath taking! I would love to have that picture framed and on my wall.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Awww! Beautiful pics! I love the second shot. Very cute puppy too. 

post 10. WOW! Love the colouring on this beauty.  The second shot is fantastic quality photo!

post 21... ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Beautiful flowers, beautiful pose, beautiful dog with beautiful expression. love it... just love it.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Indy in the head looks so similar to my hottie. .. JUST beautiful pictures!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

tracknut said:


> Dino recently had a pretty nasty issue when a foxtail got into his lung and poked a hole thru it. He had to be sliced open to find it. At the moment he looks a bit like he's trying to be a greyhound on one side, and we're still keeping him inside as much as possible in recovery mode.


Aww! Poor thing! I'm glad we have none of them around here, sound scary! He's gorgeous anyways! I looked at the pic before I read the caption and I thought he lookd like a greyhound too. lol! Even though I like greyhounds, I still love that borzoi coat. It's beautiful. Fabulous photos.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dave- here is my hottie..


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, he does have a similar head! What's his full name?

Dave


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

pm sent.. ..........


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Hi Dave didn't want to take over your thread by posting my pics but here are a couple of mine.

Rye 










and Pellow










and a headshot of both










and the black bitch in my Avatar is Ludmilla who went to the Bridge in March this year. Here is a final one of her with my first ever Borzoi Sam and my Black and Tan Dachie Dream also at the Bridge but still loved and very much missed and the cream Dachie is my 12 year old boy Brodie


----------



## tracknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Wonderful dogs, thanks for posting them. I love Pellow's coloring.

Dave



RenaRose said:


> Thats just breath taking! I would love to have that picture framed and on my wall.


I make my living off photography, so this can be arranged if you're serious.... PM me if you like.

Dave


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Your dogs are wonderfull lovezois! I really like Sams color. It's so unique.

And I was serious Dave. I was actually gonna ask in my last post, but thought I'd wait and see. I'll send a PM.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave Pellow is the baby as he is 2 and a half.

and Thanks RR - Sam was a really special boy always the gentleman and such a great ambassador for the breed,Ludmilla was special too, but was a bit of a loner, and gave us a few sore hearts. If she had been my first, much as I love her and miss her, I really don't know if there would have been anymore, however Sam was and the story is entirely different and I absolutely adore the breed and would not have been without any of them.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow those are amazing pics. 
lovezois are great too!


----------

